# Central Netteds



## pugsly (Jan 25, 2006)

Got a few of these guys terday, they are a fantastic herp, full of energy, already head bobbing and puffing up, especially the littlest one, (i think he has small sman syndrome..). 

Well here are a few picks, anybody else with them chuch up some pics!


----------



## beknluke (Jan 25, 2006)

Awww congrats Pugs, they're such cool little things netteds.
I actually sold all of mine last year, but I'm sure that plenty of other people here probably keep them.
Congrats again 
Bex


----------



## OuZo (Jan 25, 2006)

WOOK AT THE WIDDLE BABY NETTIES!!!! Awwwwwwww :lol: Love em!


----------



## Possum (Jan 25, 2006)

*Central Neeteds*

They are gorgeous!

I think I need some too! Anyone selling some babies (Netties of course don't chuck in your spare kids :wink: )


----------



## pugsly (Jan 25, 2006)

If your looking there is an add on petlink now there 80 bucks each, bargain i reckon, they are just fantastic. 

Very cute little guys.


----------



## jordo (Jan 25, 2006)

They're so tiny  
Heres a pic of mine.


----------



## pugsly (Jan 25, 2006)

Nice mate, how big is there enclosure? I will have mine in a 3 x 1.5 x 1.5 feet prob, hopefully i get a male and two females like yours too.

Nice Dragons.


----------



## jnglgrl (Jan 25, 2006)

They're so tiny and cute, it looks like they're hugging in the 1st pic 8)


----------



## jordo (Jan 25, 2006)

> how big is there enclosure?


I sold these 3 ages ago but I think I had 2 of them in a 2x2x2 ft encolure and the 3rd one in a 2.5x1x1ft cage. when I got them the breeder said they don't need much space as they're only small, but after finding out how active they are I think they need a fairly decent enclosure, and they love to climb. Your cage size sounds good but if you get 2 males, they'll probably have to be seperated. And be prepared, they don't stop eating :wink:


----------



## Saz (Jan 25, 2006)

My six babies arrive almost a week ago...they are awesome...what's with the head bobbing? Mine do it to!


----------



## pugsly (Jan 25, 2006)

Wow saz great photos!

Yeah its all a dominance thing, they do it to warn off the others, bit of show thats all, cute to watch though. 

What camera you using they are just sensational shots!


----------



## Saz (Jan 26, 2006)

Really cute! They seem to do it when they want the prime basking spot on the log, hehehe! 

I was just trying them with tiny chunks of grape. I had a piece on the end of my tweezers, and one that was sitting on the basking log was 
having a lick, then another one that was backing on the floor underneath my hand jumped up at least the height of himself, and stole the piece of grape off the 
end of the tweezers! I SO wish I had that on video!

The cameras nothing special compared to what you can get nowadays. It's a Kodak Easyshare Z700.

Do yours so the most amusing things too? Mine really make me smile. I'm so glad I decided to get some.

:0)


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 26, 2006)

Did anyone notice how much the girls love these things!!! Theres gotta be a tip in that!!


----------



## reptililian (Jan 26, 2006)

Well I now know I'm DEFINATELY a girl, cos I totally LOVE them! So cute!!!!!!!!! Fantastic pics guys, thanks!!!


----------



## Saz (Jan 26, 2006)

Hehehe! Yep, I think the girls love them as they really set off the maternal instinct. Geckos are very interesting and just as nice to look at ( if not more imo), but I've 
found that the netteds behaviour is so different, and much more appealing. 

I feed them before I go to work in the morning, trying to wake up 6 sleepy baby dragons at 5:30 in the morning has proved 
to be very difficult! They could sleep through a tornado I swear!

I've decided which species of python I will get next season, a hatchling Olive. I've been told so many great things about their personality. Can they be kept outside in Brisbane? 
Just asking as the thought of having a fully grown Olive python in the house totally freaked out my partner when I told him how big they get. Obviously it would be a few years before
I'd have to worry about that though LOL!!

:0)


----------



## reptililian (Jan 26, 2006)

Get that albino olive that was advertised on herptrader a short while ago.
They have been bred with the little form of olives (the nt type? Are they the smaller ones?)
and won't grow as big as a standard olive. ;-)


----------



## Moreliaman (Jan 26, 2006)

reptililian said:


> Well I now know I'm DEFINATELY a girl, cos I totally LOVE them! So cute!!!!!!!!! Fantastic pics guys, thanks!!!



Can't us guys like em too ? I think they are little crackers! must add them to my (ever growing) list of wants !

actually i think it would be a better idea if i just came over and opened up a zoo !


----------



## reptililian (Jan 26, 2006)

> Can't us guys like em too ?


No. No I'm afraid you can't. They're plainly a "girl" critter. Sorry Marc!


----------



## jnglgrl (Jan 26, 2006)

Look at its eye, OMG thats so cute. Saz I miss all the pics you used to put up


----------



## Saz (Jan 26, 2006)

Reptilian - if I had a spare $15,000 I'd be putting an air conditioned stable outside for Jack! It was an awesome looking Olive though. I loved the way the seller worded the advertisement. It made me smile!

Moreliaman - I know what you are saying! I bought my first herps in July/August just gone and I already have 51 animals in my herp room with about 35 eggs to hatch, lots of gravid females and thousands of breeding crickets. CRAZY STUFF! 

Jnglgrl - I take tons of photos. My camera is always in the herp room waiting for the next good pose LOL! Here 's a couple of whet your whistle (sorry to ambush your thread pugsly). Hope all your animals are doing well.

Hatchling Golden Tail - hatched yesterday (already sold - just waiting a few weeks before going to his new home)









Bit of hanky panky in the Ciliaris enclosure last week - photo isn't great as the camera was getting confused whether to focus on the mesh lid or the geckos!





The day the netteds arrived, they were tired and hungry, but it didn't take them long to perk up. Believe me, it would be a miracle to get all six of them to sit on my hand now without any kamakazee/lemming impersonations!










Dragon set-up


----------



## jordo (Jan 26, 2006)

> jumped up at least the height of himself


I used to release flies into their enclosure and they would jump and catch them out of mid air :shock: 
keep the pics coming, the juvs are so cute (guys opinion :wink: )
ooo and i like the spiny tails too - my geckos should hatch any day now, hopefully


----------



## jnglgrl (Jan 26, 2006)

Thats it, im getting some. They're too cute, im definatly getting some.


----------



## Saz (Jan 26, 2006)

Jordo - YUP!!!! Actually a huge house fly managed to get into their enclosure a few days back, I think it must have been after their veggies. When I checked on them before going to bed I noticed it 
was in there, and I was about to take the lid off and let it out when a little dragon shot out from under the driftwood, lept into mid-air and caught the huge fly, 
which I thought was very brave considering the fly was the size of his head LOL! I was a bit worried that he would have a job digesting it because of its size, but he's just fine, so no harm done.
Good luck with the eggs. I really hope they hatch. Are they from that cute little Levis in the other post?My two females have had their boyfriend for only a couple of weeks, but they are getting on well. 
I'm hoping for some Levis hatchlings before the season is out too. Post pics when they hatch!

Jnglgrl - They are SO worth it! I love mine to bits. They are in a 2ft standard tank at the moment (I remove them to a seperate tub to feed live food though), 
and I have a 3ft by 18inch by 15 inch tank waiting for them when they are big enough to be transferred.


----------



## jordo (Jan 28, 2006)

Saz, my eggs are from thick-tailed geckos, I torched one a few days ago and something inside moved (I think) so I should be in luck, I've only ever kept and breed marbled geckos so i'm very excited. I'll post pics if/when they hatch.
cheers


----------



## Pyror (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey Saz, that enclosure looks great, and the little guys are so cute.

A question though - is that just an infra red heat light on top there? IF so, i would definately consider giving them a UV tube of some sorts. Especially while they're young! Unless you manage to get them out in the sun regularly. I know too many ppl that have lost young dragons over the past few months, and i believe the most common cause was a lack of UVA/B.

Ben.


----------



## splitty (Jan 28, 2006)

Thought I would get in on some of this action.  


























Hope u like.

Cheers
Splitty


----------



## Nephrurus (Jan 28, 2006)

Is it just me or do most captive central netteds look a bit drab/dull in colouration.

This pic here is of a wild male, who has been cooled down (he was a fair bit brighter).




-H


----------



## jnglgrl (Jan 28, 2006)

YES, they're mad. I cant wait till I get some, jus gotta work out some living arrangements :lol:


----------



## olivehydra (Jan 28, 2006)

Lovely pics guys, thankyou. Saz, great choice in pythons btw.


----------



## jordo (Jan 28, 2006)

Nephrurus - I've never seen one as nice as him, where was he from?


----------



## reptililian (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks for the pics!!!! How can a lizard have so much expression in it's face!?


----------



## Nephrurus (Jan 28, 2006)

> How can a lizard have so much expression in it's face!?



What? I'm pretty sure it's expression for suicidal is the same as it's expression for hysterically happy. :lol: 

Jordo: He was caught as part of ongoing desert research in the Simpson Desert. I've not seen any this good in captivity either. 

-H


----------



## Saz (Jan 28, 2006)

Ooooo!!! Jordo you must be so excited! I have a clutch of Ciliaris and two clutches of Bynoe's at 60 days incubation on Monday. Maybe our geckos will have the same birthday LOL!

Ben - thank you for the advice. I am having to share a uv tube between my Intermedius and Williamsi and the netteds, so at the moment they are getting uv every other day!
The fluro light fittings for my shelving system arrived yesterday, but having checked them out they are only 13 watt, and I'm starting to worry that the UV lights don't come in wattage that low. 
Any ideas?

Splitty - AWWWWWWWWW!!! Awesome enclosure! 

Nephrurus - Cripes, I've never seen any with such intense colouring. All the adult males I've seen have varying degrees of red on their heads down to mid-back, 
but not as bright as that little fella. Bet he doesn't have a job scoring babes!


----------



## thals (Jan 28, 2006)

wow, great pics all! Baby netted are just the cutest lil things  Great pics Saz, luv the lil Golden Tailed Geck 2, my ultimate fave! Nephrurus, the male netted of yours has the most beautiful colouration on him!! Wish I had a couple of these lil guys  Hopefully one day


----------



## jordo (Jan 29, 2006)

> Hopefully one day


I've heard that so often on this site  


> Ooooo!!! Jordo you must be so excited!


Saz, i still get exited when I get hatchling beardies, so as you can imagine I'm checking the eggs every 5 minutes


----------



## hornet (Jan 29, 2006)

saz, how much you gonna be selling your bynoes for, i caught some of these guys out western qld and fell in love with them, pitty i culdnt keep those ones.

John


----------



## Nephrurus (Jan 29, 2006)

> Nephrurus, the male netted of yours has the most beautiful colouration on him!!



He's not mine... he was wild caught, then released about 30 minutes later. Hopefully he's still getting around, bobbing his head and digging burrows. 

-H


----------



## Saz (Jan 29, 2006)

Have pm'd you John.

Does anyone know at what age netteds become sexually mature? I have heard three years of age, but considering that they only live 5-6 years, I would have thought it would be much younger than that.

:0)


----------



## jordo (Jan 29, 2006)

I've heard they can breed at about 18mnths or less?
Are bynoes the geckos that produce viable eggs without males?


----------



## Saz (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Jordo, yes, that sounds more realistic. I was thinking that 3 yrs sounds very old for an animal to start breeding with such a short lifespan. Does anyone have a definite answer on the breeding age though? Would be nice to know for sure.

Yes, there are parthenogenetic populations of Bynoe's geckos, but mine are sexually reproducing, so their offspring will also be sexually reproducing. Actually these guys are breeding machines, I have 11 eggs out of the two females so far and one female is gravid again. They are such good feeders they are still nice and fat even after having multiple clutches each.

Here's a couple of pics of my adult bynoe's, they are just adorable! Very underrated in the gecko world I think!

Male (top) and female 1 (Female had laid a clutch the night before this photo was taken, and she's still nice and fat, hehehe!)




Female 2


----------



## jordo (Jan 29, 2006)

Saz, are there many like that white male around, he's really nice.
How much for the babies?


----------



## Saz (Jan 29, 2006)

I actually haven't seen any other captive bred specimins, other than Sdaji's parthenogenetic ones. I don't think that many people keep them, even though 
they are a common gecko in the wild. The babies will be $50 each. 

How are those thick tail eggs cooking? How many days incubation has it been now?

:0)


----------



## jordo (Jan 29, 2006)

The 1st clutch was laid on 10/11/05, but are just sitting on my desk so I don't know about temps. Speaking of breeding machines my female milli has laid 4 clutches- 8 eggs this season. Unfortunatly the first 2 clutches got cooked :cry: (combo of hot weather and thermostat troubles), thats why the second 2 clutches are just on my desk at room temp.


----------



## Saz (Jan 29, 2006)

Fingers crossed they hatch okay, I thought thick tails were around the 60+ day mark for incubation, but it does depend on temps of course. 
Yes, it's more of a worry keeping the eggs cool that keeping them hot LOL! The incubator gets pride of place next to the air conditioner in the herp room so it
can keep the eggs at a steady 28 degrees.

Sounds like she must be very happy living with you to have continually bred this season. It's a great feeling to know that your animals are happy :0)


----------



## jordo (Jan 29, 2006)

heres a pic of the female bursting with eggs.


----------



## Saz (Jan 29, 2006)

Holy c#@p!! Surely it won't be long before she lays! She's a really nice looking Milli, I have a little juvie that has her colouring. If you do get some babies from the eggs and you are going to sell them, I would love to buy some. I'm trying to get a small colony started and want to get a few different blood lines going.

How many Milli do you have Jordo? They are such a lovely species aren't they!

:0)


----------



## jordo (Jan 29, 2006)

She layed that clutch ages ago 
I had 5 (1F, 4M - hows my luck!) but now i've only got her and 2 other boys, one of which is huge. If they hatch I'll probably try to sell the male and keep the female, but not sure yet. i'm goin to uni in a few weeks so can' t really keep alot of animals but i wan't to get a colony happening as well.


----------



## jordo (Jan 29, 2006)

Ooooo and isn't this thread on Netted dragons :wink:


----------



## Saz (Jan 29, 2006)

Hehehe! Actually I was thinking that too...well, over the weekend I've discovered that my baby netteds love nectarine, plum and grape. I haven't been able to get them to eat any green veggies yet. I guess they must like the sweet taste of the fruit.

Here's a pic of one taken this morning. This little fella is the darkest of the lot and has by far the most black/brown on him. I love their little pod bellies and that they can sleep anywhere LOL!


----------



## whatsup (Jan 29, 2006)

here's a pic of one of my little fellas.



[/img]


----------



## Saz (Jan 29, 2006)

Awwww!!! What a little sweatheart! He looks like a hilarious standing up like that LOL!

:0)


----------



## newtosnakes (Jan 29, 2006)

OMG whatsup, how much does it look like he is taking a "comfort break" against the wall..... hilarious, I love it!!!!


----------



## pugsly (Jan 29, 2006)

heheh Love that pic, thanks for the pics guys, even the geckos are awesome!


----------



## africancichlidau (Jan 29, 2006)

Hey Whatsup you can almost hear him sigh "ooh yeah, that's better" pmsl


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 29, 2006)

Easiest way to sex a gecko. Males stand up to pee. That is so flippin funny :lol:


----------



## foxysnake (Jan 29, 2006)

Love the pictures people, there's alot of really nice animals in this thread! also it's definetely made me see just how nice central netteds (and a few different geckos!!) are!. That's one thing you gotta love about being into herps, the variety of the different great things you can buy up on, centrals are now on my list so thank you all!!


----------



## pugsly (Jan 29, 2006)

Yup gorgeous little fellas, and 'the ladies' love em too, i think they are super, that wild one looks unbelievable too!


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 29, 2006)

Hey Steve, ATR has been hijacked by the APS Gods. (see why I stay here) so you will have to post all of your photos again hehehe.


----------



## pugsly (Jan 29, 2006)

LOL 

Well if I could figure out how to get them from my gallery here to the post here I would, thats why I use ATR for my Gallery so I can actualy put some pics up.

Mods any idea? Cant get photos from my album onto posts like I used too..

I think there is a hint there!


----------



## foxysnake (Jan 30, 2006)

In your album, click on the pic you want to use, than right click with you rmouse and click on properties and than copy the URL for your picture, than when you post them back here select the IMG tab which leaves you with little brackets like these [img ] than paste your URL and select the image tag again. Before you submit, preview your post first to see if the images come up. That should work!


----------



## pugsly (Jan 30, 2006)

Yep thats how I used to do it but now when I go to properties every pic in my album ends with something like 'mainphp?'


----------



## Pike01 (Jan 30, 2006)

heres a pic of a wild one i seen in Tennant crk a few years ago.


----------



## Moreliaman (Jan 30, 2006)

those netteds are cool, they look like a cross between beardies & uro's 

Saz, is that taenicauda ? does the eye colour vary depending on locality ?......... I love the diplodactylus , i used to have the brown form of ciliaris.


----------



## Hickson (Jan 30, 2006)

S'pose I'd better put this one up again.

Wild male from near Bourke.








Hix


----------



## foxysnake (Jan 30, 2006)

Well if that dosn't work for your Pugsly, another idea is to try this link http://www.imageshack.us/ or the add atachment thingo in post reply, but either of them only work if you have the images saved onto your computer.

So does anyone know why the captive's aren't as nicely coloured as the wild netteds? - I would've thought it'd be the other way around with the wild ones being weathered! I've noticed baby centrals tend to have a fair of colour, does it fade as they get older? Sorry for all the questions!!


----------



## OuZo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'd love to put up some piccies of my netteds but I can't work out how to link from my aps album anymore! It used to be as simple as right click, properties and copy the address into the reply box but it doesn't work anymore :?. Well I have one on photobucket anyway lol. This male hates me handling him but because when they sleep they're practically unconscious I'm able to pick him up and cuddle him at night and there's nuthin he can do about it! :twisted: :lol:.






What size have most people found their adult male netteds to be? This bloke's pretty big and I once measured him to be about 11.5cm svl from memory...I could be wrong so I might measure him again to check


----------



## africancichlidau (Jan 30, 2006)

> What size have most people found their adult male netteds to be?



I've never seen one over 60cm Zoe


----------



## Bono888 (Jan 31, 2006)

A couple of pics of my Netteds. !0 month old male.


----------



## Bono888 (Jan 31, 2006)

Netted colony. Can you tell who's boss?


----------



## zhutou (Feb 1, 2006)

very nice central netted pictures posted here  
what is their average lifespan?
cheers


----------



## trader (Feb 2, 2006)

*Central Neeteds*



possum said:


> They are gorgeous! I think I need some too! Anyone selling some babies (Netties of course don't chuck in your spare kids :wink: )



 I just placed an ad for Central Netted Dragon hatchlings @ $40 each on the HerpTrader :wink: ad 663-303


----------



## zhutou (Feb 4, 2006)

I just got a few central netted dragons that was posted on the Herp Shop and I must say these are truely amazing reptiles  
everyone should grab some!


----------



## pugsly (Feb 4, 2006)

Sure are, active little guys, and cute to boot.

Thanks for all the pics guys great stuff.


----------

